# California Dreamin'



## Alex0311 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys im new to the forums; i know there have been some posts about CA legal things but im hoping there is some way around their silly laws. Anyway ive had my GTO for about 2 years and i love it. Im moving to california soon and im taking another car for now but eventually i would love to have it out there. Anywho here are the specs 

- American Racing 1.3/4" long tube headers
- Full exhaust
- NGK TR55 spark plugs
- MSD 8.5mm spark plug wires
- Cold Air Inductions intake system
- SLP Performance 160° thermostat
- Custom billet core camshaft
- Comp Cams 5/16" pushrods
- Patriot Gold valve springs and retainers
- C5R timing chain
- Custom dyno tuning via HP Tuners by Randy Haywood

Any input would be helpful, im wondering how illegal it is to register the car in say Arizona and just having it in California. Also if anyone knows a cheap coast to coast auto transport service that would be awesome.(NY to San diego)
Thank you!





Only video i have of the Goat


----------

